
Symmetry Investments and the D Language Foundation Are Hiring - crazypython
https://forum.dlang.org/thread/ehkfdjzlpntkobeedgmo@forum.dlang.org
======
japgolly
I've never used D but it's awesome to see languages get funding.

Out of curiosity, I'd love to hear who's using D and why was it chosen over
other langs & ecosystems?

~~~
mhh__
I probably learnt it out of a desire to be different, but the language is a
incredibly (reassuringly) pragmatic language that was written by a compiler
writer(Walter) and a C++ Wizard (Andrei) and it shows. It's still a top down
systems language, but you can generate enormous amounts of code for free at
compile time, e.g. your parser generator can trivially be written in D but use
itself to parse new BNFs and compile them at compile time using CTFE.

The standard library is very professional too, not as wide as some languages
but the range idea is very pleasant to work with. Very snappy compiles, best
in class interop with C _and_ C++, things like that.

